# @Home Tanning



## McYoteHunter (Dec 4, 2011)

Anyone ever use any of the DIY Tanning kits? How do they compare? Difficulty?


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

There might be something about that in the McTrapping and McFur Handling Forum!!!!


----------



## McYoteHunter (Dec 4, 2011)

hassell said:


> There might be something about that in the McTrapping and McFur Handling Forum!!!!


My bad. Shows what I know, didnt even see it there.

Thanks.


----------

